# SM trainer and simulator



## ruinexplorer (Mar 25, 2013)

I just stumbled across this training program and simulator. I don't know anything about it other than what's on their website. I think that they were at USITT as well. Anyone have any experience with it?


> We are developing new technology to improve the work and lives of stage managers.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 26, 2013)

ruinexplorer said:


> I just stumbled across this training program and simulator. I don't know anything about it other than what's on their website. I think that they were at USITT as well. Anyone have any experience with it?



I tried their demo at USITT. It seems like it could be a very useful tool for training new SMs. Think of it as Guitar hero for stage managers. I signed up for the beta hoping that I can use it to give my high school students a taste of what it is to actually be a stage manager. When I tried it, it still had several bugs to work out but if the price is in the right range, I will want to pick it up.


----------

